# Pirates vs. Ninjas



## Chapuunka (Jun 5, 2010)

The age-old question.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 5, 2010)

ninjas.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 5, 2010)

on land, ninjas

on sea, pirates

simple as that


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 5, 2010)

definitely ninjas. They're asian


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 5, 2010)

i bet that lance will stumble on this thread and say "horses"


----------



## riffz (Jun 5, 2010)

After watching Ninja Assassin I would have to vote for ninjas. They're both badass though.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sea Ninja's!


----------



## Carrot (Jun 5, 2010)

NINJA!!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 5, 2010)

Pirates. 

By the way, I beat you.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 5, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> By the way, I beat you.



I obviously didn't search well enough. The only thing that came up for me was something about One Piece and Naruto.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Jun 5, 2010)

Weellllllll if it's the stretchy pirate from One Piece then he wins.


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 5, 2010)

To hard of a choice to do.

Pirates on the sea.
Ninjas in the night!


----------



## Owen (Jun 5, 2010)

I say pirates.They're all like ARRRRRGGGGG!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 5, 2010)

In a fight:Ninjas. THey're asian, fast, and powerful as hell. Give the hell up.
The COOLEST!!IRATES! Seriously, who pays for music these days? Also, for breakfast, they have beer. For lunch, they have beer. For dinner, they have beer. For a midnight snack, they drink whiskey.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 5, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> PIRATES! Seriously, who pays for music these days?



I lol'd.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 5, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > PIRATES! Seriously, who pays for music these days?
> ...



Edited my post.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 5, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I beat you.
> ...


That's odd. With a simple search of Pirates Ninjas, I can't find it either...


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 5, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



I also only searched for Pirates vs Ninjas. I was feeling rather lazy.


----------



## MW1990 (Jun 6, 2010)

Well... I am a Pastafarian, so I would have to say that Pirates are bettar than ninjas


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 6, 2010)

Knights.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ninja pirates.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 6, 2010)

Pirates for sure. Gold, grog, pillaging. What's not to love?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 6, 2010)

Pirates are too full of themselves.
Ninjas, not so much.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Jun 6, 2010)

zombie ninja chickens
http://www.elfwood.com/art/m/i/michellenaegle2/zombie_ninja_chicken.jpg


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 6, 2010)

If the ninjas have cover, they win. Otherwise, pirates. Assuming the pirates aren't already dead from scurvy and alcohol poisoning. 

Ninjas > Vikings > Pirates imo.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 6, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> If the ninjas have cover, they win. Otherwise, pirates. Assuming the pirates aren't already dead from scurvy and alcohol poisoning.
> 
> Ninjas > Vikings > Pirates imo.





Actually, vikings might be number one in my book. Double edge axes, horns, mead, berserkers, they are badass!


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmm...

Pterodactyls or T-rex's?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 7, 2010)

NINJAS!!!


Edit: Damn, ninja'd


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 7, 2010)

ninja the best. They can fight on land as well as fighting on the sea.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 7, 2010)

Pirates get more booty than ninjas.

Just sayin


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 7, 2010)

You all are wrong. Hobos. or Monkeyninjapirates.


----------



## riffz (Jun 7, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Pirates get more booty than ninjas.
> 
> Just sayin



Nah ninjas are just so fast that when people wake they don't even know a ninja raped them.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 7, 2010)

riffz said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Pirates get more booty than ninjas.
> ...



so what youre saying is that every ninja is a rapist. that must feel good right?


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 7, 2010)

Pirate. Who buys music nowadays?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 7, 2010)

It's blasphemous to even think pirates are in the same league as ninjas. I'm confused as to why there's such a debate.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 7, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Pirate. Who buys music nowadays?



I regret to inform you that you have been ninja'd.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 7, 2010)

ninjrates


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 7, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > Pirate. Who buys music nowadays?
> ...


It seems that I have... oh well. I'm more of a ninja undercover, though.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 7, 2010)

you guys are all wrong!! Chuck Norris Wins. He could be both ninja and pirates at the same time, yet is still better than both ninjas and pirates.


----------



## Aditya (Jun 7, 2010)

I go for ninjas who are skilled at archery


----------

